# ACS & Distance Education



## PKR3 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi, Appreciate if you could clarify the below queries

1)Does ACS & DIAC Assess & Approve Bachelor's Degree in Computer Science achieved through '*Distance Education*' (University is recognized & Legitimate and course content mentioned in the transcript is very much matching to the ICT major)

2) If it get assessed, then it will be under *Group A* (So i can claim 15 points for EOI) or Group B (10 Points)

3) I have total 8.5 Years of IT experience in last 10 years and there is a gap of 20 months in between. This 20 months Gap in work will raise any issue while lodging visa or with CO ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi PKR3, 

*1+2)* Yes, ACS does consider degrees obtained via distance education. However, it's hard to tell in advance whether your particular degree will be assessed as equivalent to an AQF Bachelor (Group A) or AQF Advanced Degree (Group B). Some "regular" ICT bachelors have been assessed as group B degrees in the past. I would prepare the documents and get the assessment done, then you'll know for sure. 

*3.)* No, it should not be an issue. Just tell them truthfully what you did during that period (traveled the world, learned to surf, wrote a book, stayed at home with a child, ... ). Think of it as if you were preparing a CV for a job interview: Unexplained gaps are bad, but explained gaps are ok. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## PKR3 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi espresso, 

Thanks a lot for finding time to answer my queries. 

(on a lighter note) I wish i could have travel the world, learn to surf, write a book, or even wouldnt have minded to stay at home with a child during that time, But what i done was starting a IT consultation firm and loose money 

I will go ahead and get the ACS skill assessment done. My concern was, If the university is legitimate and recognized, and the course transcript content meets the ICT major requirement, Then will ACS assess my bachelor’s degree as AQF Bachelor (Group A – 15 points) regardless studied through ‘Distance Education’ ? In Other words, ACS doesn’t bother about mode of education (Distance or regular) if the university is recognized and course transcript content meets the ICT major requirement (Earning 15 points is quite important for me to attain and pass 60 points for DIAC)

2) It has been mentioned very clearly that the documents must be attested copies for ACS and DIAC, But I can see in the forum, many folks have uploaded the color scanned copy without attestation ? Is that fine?

Thanks in advance


----------



## PKR3 (Jan 21, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi PKR3,
> 
> *1+2)* Yes, ACS does consider degrees obtained via distance education. However, it's hard to tell in advance whether your particular degree will be assessed as equivalent to an AQF Bachelor (Group A) or AQF Advanced Degree (Group B). Some "regular" ICT bachelors have been assessed as group B degrees in the past. I would prepare the documents and get the assessment done, then you'll know for sure.
> 
> ...


Hi espresso,

Thanks a lot for finding time to answer my queries.

(on a lighter note) I wish i could have travel the world, learn to surf, write a book, or even wouldnt have minded to stay at home with a child during that time, But what i done was starting a IT consultation firm and loose money

I will go ahead and get the ACS skill assessment done. My concern was, If the university is legitimate and recognized, and the course transcript content meets the ICT major requirement, Then will ACS assess my bachelor’s degree as AQF Bachelor (Group A – 15 points) regardless studied through ‘Distance Education’ ? In Other words, ACS doesn’t bother about mode of education (Distance or regular) if the university is recognized and course transcript content meets the ICT major requirement (Earning 15 points is quite important for me to attain and pass 60 points for DIAC)

2) It has been mentioned very clearly that the documents must be attested copies for ACS and DIAC, But I can see in the forum, many folks have uploaded the color scanned copy without attestation ? Is that fine?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2013)

Which is exactly what i thought. My advice..... do not go back to that agent who obviously is not very bright despite his claimed years of knowledge. 

Personally i would never use an unregistered agent regardless of recommendation or claimed reputation.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi PKR3, 

1) That was not really a gap in employment, then . You started your own business and even if it did not work out financially this step requires some guts. You should definitely not be ashamed of that. 

2) ACS requires certified copies - some forum members reported that they were asked to re-submit the documents after providing only color scans. DIAC, however, also accepts color scans, so the documents that you only need for your visa but not for skills assessment do not necessarily need to be certified copies. Source: GSM – Providing Further Information

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## PKR3 (Jan 21, 2013)

_shel said:


> Which is exactly what i thought. My advice..... do not go back to that agent who obviously is not very bright despite his claimed years of knowledge.
> 
> Personally i would never use an unregistered agent regardless of recommendation or claimed reputation.


Yes Shell, You are correct. Thanks Mate. I am planning to apply by myself now


----------



## PKR3 (Jan 21, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi PKR3,
> 
> 1) That was not really a gap in employment, then . You started your own business and even if it did not work out financially this step requires some guts. You should definitely not be ashamed of that.
> 
> ...


Oh yea, Thanks a lot buddy for your scrupulous response and Best wishes to have a CO allocated faster


----------



## rajblr (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi Monika,

It was a nice question which related to my scenario as well.

I completed my 10 years of schooling and did a diploma which is not completed, so i am not disclosing/claiming this for the ACS, But, i have a Bachelor's Degree in Computer Applications, which is through distance education (non-semester) which was week-end college studies, and 7 years of full time employment in ICT - Network Security.

My worry is will ACS consider my 10+3 (3 year bachelor degree through distance education) OR will it be a problem for getting through the ACS.

Thank you,
Raj.




espresso said:


> Hi PKR3,
> 
> *1+2)* Yes, ACS does consider degrees obtained via distance education. However, it's hard to tell in advance whether your particular degree will be assessed as equivalent to an AQF Bachelor (Group A) or AQF Advanced Degree (Group B). Some "regular" ICT bachelors have been assessed as group B degrees in the past. I would prepare the documents and get the assessment done, then you'll know for sure.
> 
> ...


----------



## joshi_6in (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Per

I m in the same boat as you. 
I completed my bsc 3year degree in computer science from annamalai university tamilnaadu.
I would like to know if it is considered to be eligible for 15 points. 
Thank you. 
Joshi 




PKR3 said:


> Hi espresso,
> 
> Thanks a lot for finding time to answer my queries.
> 
> ...


----------



## steve14 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi Pkr3/rajblr,

Any updates on your ACS assessments. Did ACS recognize your bachelors distance education to consider 15 points for skill select. I have a similar dilemma. I have completed BCA from Sikkim Manipal University and have 4.5 years of work experience. Would be really helpful to know if your degress were recognized.

thanks in advance


----------

